

Is there any framework like bottle for Node.js - SmartCoder

i am a python-er before, now, i found node can give me more motivation. but express is too complex for router than bottle. what&#x27;s best choice of router framework for node ?
======
uknowthen
I would take a look at koajs. It's a simpler, smaller framework with a killer
feature: JavaScript Generators. Which means you don't have to use callbacks.

[http://koajs.com/](http://koajs.com/)

